# Got an issue with OEM hurst shifter



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

OK so I have been trying to reinstall the OEM hurst shifter. I pulled the quick shift and had no problem putting the OEM one one. However, something is wrong cause the center console will not fit. 

I pulled the shifter adapter off thinking it was the reason, but I cannot get 2 holes to line up. So do I have the wrong shifter linkage or am I doing something wrong? It does appear that the floor was cut to move the linkage. BTW the chrome stuff is new heat dampiner I just put down.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

that is not the correct shifter adapter. the correct one does not move the shifter that far left.

py also has them repo if you cant find one:
RPU200 1964-66 SHIFTER PLATE, 4-speed w/ nut......................$29.00
Has 2 small holes through big center cutout!!
RPU202 1967-72 SHIFTER PLATE, 4-speed w/ nut......................$29.00
RPU202A SHIFT PLATE- HURST COMP.........................................$20.00
RPU203 1968-72 AT SHIFTER PLATE...........................................$27.00


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Contact Pete Serio at Precision Pontiac, he will set you straight and can probably supply the parts you need!!! Precision Pontiac Home Page tell him Eric Aull (all) sent you! Eric


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I got the plate ordered, but need to see if anyone knows if the bolt and plate that is missing from the shifter is a big deal. You can see where its missing in the 2nd and 3rd pic.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

xconcepts said:


> I got the plate ordered, but need to see if anyone knows if the bolt and plate that is missing from the shifter is a big deal. You can see where its missing in the 2nd and 3rd pic.


the bolts are just bolts but the top bolt has a special flat nut that fits onto a slot. that will be hard to duplicate. buy it if you can.


----------



## roush05 (Sep 19, 2011)

The plate on my 64 bolts directly to the trans and the shifter bolts to that.


----------

